# How to change clock color in statusbar



## Landon (May 20, 2012)

Hope this is in the right area, but how do you change the status bar clock color on the droid bionic ics leaks?
Basically i'm trying to change it from ics blue to white for my xperia theme i ported over. I tried modifying styles.xml, but the status bar doesn't even show! I would have posted this in the bionic forums, but it is not very active...


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Super Status Bar might be the easiest way for you.


----------

